# Mails verschicken ohne SMTP-Server



## K-Man (26. Apr 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe zwar schon die Suche benutzt aber keinen passenden Eintrag gefunden.
Mit der Java-Mail-API kann man ja über einen SMTP-Server E-Mails verschicken. Geht das aber auch irgendwie ohne einen Server? Ich will sozusagen direkt vom Rechner weg eine Mail verschicken. Braucht man generell einen SMTP-Server oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank
Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Hast denn einen MTA auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## K-Man (26. Apr 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Profi, aber die Anwendung wird auf einem Server laufen. Könnte man einen MTA evtl nachinstallieren? Wenn MTA verfügbar ist, kann ich dann Mails ohne einen SMTP-Server verschicken?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Sendmail dürfte einer der bekanntesten Anwendungen sein.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendmail


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Apr 2007)

ich hab den Buttler James noch gerne ...super schnell und einfach instlliert..und java

http://james.apache.org/


----------



## K-Man (26. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sendmail dürfte einer der bekanntesten Anwendungen sein.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendmail


Danke. Gibt es das auch für Windows?


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sendmail dürfte einer der bekanntesten Anwendungen sein.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendmail



Da kommt er ihm mit Sendmail :lol:
Das ist wie sich mit ner Flex zu kratzen wenn es juckt...

Wer heutzutage halbwegs bei Verstand ist, tut sich das Monster nicht mehr an. Jeder der mal versucht hat von Hand ne sendmail.cf zu bearbeiten und sich den fetten O'Reilly Schinken reingepfiffen hat, wirds verstehen...

Und NEIN, sendmail gibts nur für ordentliche Systeme, nicht für Windows


----------



## K-Man (26. Apr 2007)

Hab nix gegen Linux, hab aber nur einen Windows-Server zur Verfügung :lol: 
Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, in dem erklärt wird, wie man E-Mails ohne SMTP-Server verschicken kann?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Apr 2007)

JAMES??
http://james.apache.org/


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JAMES??
> http://james.apache.org/



Same procedure as last year?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Apr 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Same procedure as last year?


hum?  ???:L 

Q: Would you recommend James (version 2.1.3) as a production, scalable MTA?

A: Absolutely! James has great throughput capability, and we can assure you of its incredible flexibility and extensibility!

A: And we would recommend James v2.2.0 even more highly.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

In was für einer Welt lebe ich eigentlich, wo keiner mehr Dinner for One kennt?


----------



## Jockel (26. Apr 2007)

Wenn's dich tröstet Al, ich hatte den Hinweis verstanden


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Apr 2007)

same procedure as every year......

sicher doch....


----------



## m@nu (26. Apr 2007)

dito


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn's dich tröstet Al, ich hatte den Hinweis verstanden



Hätte ich von einem Linkshänder gar nicht erwartet


----------



## Jockel (26. Apr 2007)

Bevor dein Weltbild zerbricht, lass dir gesagt sein, dass du nichts erwarten brauchst. Insbesondere nicht von einem Rechtshänder, dem der neumodische Schnickschnack im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes gegen den Strich geht /-:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2007)

Heißt, du drückst deinen Protest gegen die Gesellschaft darin aus, dass du bei den Smileys einen auf Lefty machst?

Raffetückisch!


----------



## Jockel (26. Apr 2007)

Man muss ja nicht gleich zur Steinhäuser-Methode greifen, oder?


----------

